# cross border shopping



## grassby (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello 

I am wondering if anyone in Canada has purchased a used bow from the states, from an individual, and what is involved?

thanks Grassby.


----------



## blademan (May 8, 2005)

Yep, ask seller if they will send to Canada By USPS/Canada Post insured. Customs fees are much less than courier service. CP charges a flat fee fro Brokerage ($8 if I recall) and they also collect HST. Easy as that.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Yep, can't stress that enough - _*NO*_ UPS/FEDEX etc - only US POSTAL SERVICE or you will get screwed for "brokerage" which might end up being more than the item itself is worth.

And be prepared to wait while Canada Customs sits on your parcel for as long as they feel like it. I've had bows take anywhere from 3 days to literally 3 months while they sat in Customs, being ignored. Usually not a huge delay, though, so don't let that scare you.


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

I had a problem with USPS as the Canadian address / postal code was not registering in the computer. It was a screw-up in the mailing process and trust that this has been rectified. I usually insist on UPS, but haven't bought from the US for a couple of years.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

I've bought a few of archerytalk and one this week ask them to mail it ups costs too much.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

You may still get screwed with brokerage or at least customs fees even with bows shipped up here via USPS. If the seller put a high dollar value on the items custom slip, there is a good chance that customs will take advantage of charging you duty on it. I've been stung 2 out of 3 times I had bows shipped up here and all three were listed as a "gift" with a $300-$500 insurance value on them.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

I have bought three bow from the states, two of them slipped by without charges, one cost me around twenty at the door to Canada Post.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

DssBB said:


> You may still get screwed with brokerage or at least customs fees even with bows shipped up here via USPS. If the seller put a high dollar value on the items custom slip, there is a good chance that customs will take advantage of charging you duty on it. I've been stung 2 out of 3 times I had bows shipped up here and all three were listed as a "gift" with a $300-$500 insurance value on them.


There should be no "duty" on bows. Free trade and all that.

Canada Post can charge a fee they call "brokerage" and also they can charge the HST on the value of the item, but they don't do that all the time. 

"Gift" or not. They're not stupid - they know people in the US don't regularly send $500 gifts to people in Canada. In fact, marking something "Gift" when it has a high dollar value sort of flags it for closer inspection.

Bottom line, have the shipper ship it regular Post Office mail, and be prepared to wait, and pay the HST on it when you get it.


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

No duty on anything american made,when I receive a bow here in MB I usually get charged $10 customs fee(probably like a handling fee) which just went up from $5 and then GST and PST. The gift thing never works,the odd time I don`t get charged a thing but thats very rare and probably because the odd package just gets sent through with out some sort of processing.Anything under $60 can go straight through without any charge. And definetly go through USPS as opposed to UPS,Fedex or the likes. With those couriers you are guaranteed to pay all taxes plus brokerage fees.At one time the advantage with UPS and such was that it cleared customs faster but for the last couple of years, packages from USPS have been clearing customs real fast for me,I get a bow in about a 7 to 8 days now and envelope type mail a day quicker yet.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

grassby said:


> Hello
> 
> I am wondering if anyone in Canada has purchased a used bow from the states, from an individual, and what is involved?
> 
> thanks Grassby.


I've bought multiple bows from the USA and never had an issue except 1.Wait period for customs and 2. Tax and the handling fee. The most I've had to pay was $80 tax and handling on a $600bow You can also get a po box in the states. Cheaper for shipping and then there's no customs wait. You just claim what you bought when crossing back or not and roll the dice but you might lose your bow.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

You don't pay duty, as far as I know, but you do pay brokerage and taxes. (hit or miss) I always ship and receive with USPS and Canada Post. Any of the big courier companies like UPS, Fedex etc. charge outrageous fees for brokerage.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

Usps is the way to go no brokerage fees.but you may get charged duty or tax on the value declared by the seller. I did a straight up trade on bows with a guy from texas and he declared that the bow was worth $400. I was charged $45 tax on a trade no money even exchanged hands! tried to go after customs for a refund because it was a trade but wasnt worth the hassle after numerous phone calls so ijust sucked it up. Now usps has no brokerage fees but I have had 2 small packages from Pennsylvania that have not made it to me from the same seller since April of last year!! even with tracking numbers they just disapeared! now i am out $90 and seller refuses to even communicate with me anymore!! but he has hundreds of good transactions on this site and is pretty well known on here.


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

I bought a couple of bows from the US and used the postal service never a problem ,
Got charged $100 duty on one that i paid $500 for becaus the seller declared it at $800 
On the customs declaration lesson learned try to get the seller to declare it at actual cost ypu will pay less duty if charged at all


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

you pay no duty at all you pay taxes only.. if you use shippers you will pay brokerage fees usually high $.. get sent by mail or drive over border and pick up and pay taxes only.. also now 3 days in us you can bring back $750 and pay no taxes...


----------



## randydb (Jan 25, 2006)

If you live close to the border and have a passport it is worth it to cross the border and pick it up. Shipping is cheaper, no waiting a month to clear customs, and you get it faster. There are shipping/receiving places just across most border crossings that will receive your parcel for a $3-5 fee and you just go pick it up. I live near the Sumas crossing in BC and get my stuff sent to Ship Happens. I gave Ship Happens my info and they send me an email when parcels come in for me.Takes me about 10 minutes and $5. 

Crossing back I just tell them what I have. Lots of times they don't have me go in and pay HST.... maybe 1 in 6 times I get sent in to pay. Even when it is a $500 item I have been let off!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I set up a free account with Kinek and they give you a designated number and choice of UPS drop off stores. I have mine in Lewiston. When my parcel arrives I get a text telling me its there and I just go and collect it, easy and cheap especially as I always fill up with gas before crossing back


----------

